# Found banded pigeon in Suffield, CT



## Patience (Nov 8, 2008)

I think the band reads IB 08 984. Anyone know what that means or where I can find this birds owner? I think its wings are clipped and a hawk was trying to get it in the middle of the road. It seems healthy, but we don't need another pet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This may be a private breeder band and not beable to find the owner., sorry wish I could be more help. can you take care of the bird meantime?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What part of the state do you live?
This could be a Pigeon used for dog training since the wings are clipped.


----------



## Patience (Nov 8, 2008)

We are close to Springfield, MA.

We will take care of it until his owner or a good home is found. He is eating wild bird seed and drinking and seems very tame and mellow. 

Do those dog training pigeons get eaten by the dogs or do the owners keep the pigeons alive? I don't want to give this bird back to someone so their dog can kill it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if the owner can not be found....which I think this is the case...you can take a pic of the bird and post it in the adoptions forum here and let people know about the bird. you could add raw whole green peas and safflower seeds and regular plain uncooked popcorn to the mix of seed, also if you go by the pet store you can get some bird grit for it and put that in a seperate dish. if you have any other questions do not hesitate to ask.... oh about the dog training, I think they use the bird for the dog to point and then shoot it...I know....sad...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This may be a band from Foy's Pigeon (IPB instead of just IB). In any case, many thanks for assisting this pigeon! If you can verify that the letters on the band are IPB, you can contact Foy's Pigeon Supply on Monday to see if they have a record of the person who purchased the band. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/contact.html

If the owner can't be located or if the bird isn't wanted back, we'll try to help you find a good home for the bird.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Terry this is prolly an IPB band (independant breeder band) that I have only seen sold at foys myself so maybe they could lead you to the owner of this bird so hope they can help you good luck


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Patience said:


> We are close to Springfield, MA.
> 
> We will take care of it until his owner or a good home is found. He is eating wild bird seed and drinking and seems very tame and mellow.
> 
> Do those dog training pigeons get eaten by the dogs or do the owners keep the pigeons alive? I don't want to give this bird back to someone so their dog can kill it.


I all depends on the trainer. The goal is to have the dogs retrieve and returned unharmed...that's where the training comes in. Even if the birds are unharmed, the experience must be terrifying.
I can't say that that is why this bird has clipped wings, if it indeed does, but I would be suspicious. Could it be it can't fly because it is starving, sick or injured?


----------



## Patience (Nov 8, 2008)

The band is definitely IB. The letters are very close together and there is not room for a P. The 08 is written sideways so I assume that is the year it was born. How long does a pigeon live?

This pigeon seems very healthy. It can fly a very short distance sort of like a quail might but it cannot really fly. It flew up to our ceiling fan anyway. It is very tame and seems happy to just hang out.

Anyone want this guy?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons can live a long time...15-20 years.
We do have a member in CT. and I can call her tomorrow. I'm not sure how far away she is from you. Would you send me your number via private message so I can give it to her?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

is there any way you can post a picture of this bird so we could maybe identify the breed  if the band has just the IB then it sounds like an unidentifyable band to me unless someone is familair with them .


----------



## Patience (Nov 8, 2008)

I took pictures and they are saved as jpegs on my computer. How do I post them. If I go to insert image it says I need a URL address. 
Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Patience said:


> I took pictures and they are saved as jpegs on my computer. How do I post them. If I go to insert image it says I need a URL address.
> Thanks


Go to the top of the page and click on User CP. Then create an album and put the pictures there. That's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Patience (Nov 8, 2008)

OK I did that so there is a picture of him on my album cover. So what type of pigeon is this?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Patience said:


> OK I did that so there is a picture of him on my album cover. So what type of pigeon is this?


Looks like some type of Roller to me or maybe a Flight.........whatever it is, it isn't a homing pigeon........so that's probably why it got lost in the first place. I expect the owner is not far from you, but I doubt you'll ever be able to find them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute bird. Maybe a roller?


----------

